# February Photography Challenge Discussion Thread



## HoopyFrood

The new theme is up. FEBRUARY CHALLENGE

I didn't know what to do about the dates for this month -- whether to make it shorter, or leave it as it is. I've done the latter, in case the 27th is fine, and the voting just runs into March a little instead. 

Anyway, commence the discussion for* February*.




February...weird word to spell. Doesn't ever feel right.


----------



## sloweye

Congrats again Hoopy, and nice theme. have to wait now until i can walk a little better but going to enjoy this on i think.


----------



## Mouse

Cool theme! Have some ideas already.


----------



## sloweye

You should have come to the hospital today, you could have taken a pic of me left outside in the car park in my wheelchair in the rain looking very sorry for myself


----------



## Mouse

Aw!! I can picture that. Would've been good, yeah!


----------



## alchemist

Congrats on January, Hoopy. Is it ethical to leave alchemissus behind when she comes back to the car from the shop, just to try and win a challenge on the internet?


----------



## HoopyFrood

As instigator of the challenge, I say a definite yes.


Anything Valentine's orientated gets extra points, too.





I'm a nice person really...


----------



## sloweye

A self portrait of me sitting on the floor under the letter box all watery eyed as the postman passes by empty handed....


----------



## Talysia

Interesting theme, Hoopy!  I'm going to have to get my thinking cap on, but I'm sure I can come up with something.


----------



## sloweye

Ok, my first is up and its a triple whamy... The windows from the *Abandoned *working mans club belonging to the *Abandoned *Snowdown Colliery,and is ironically one of the shots I *Abandoned* from last month challenge


----------



## Mouse

Very good it is too, very stark.


----------



## sloweye

Cheers Mouse 

BTW. i mentioned i had done a painting of the cross i entered for last months. This be it.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Wybren: Exactly fits the bill IMO.

It's leaves so many questions unanswered about what the hell went on there.


----------



## J Riff

Wybren, is that place for rent?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

J R: The commute would be tricky. I know there's a regular bus service from Adelaide but the connecting camel train to the coast for the Portuguese Man-O-War service to Ontario is a bit unreliable.


----------



## J Riff

Ontario is 4000 miles from here as the beaver flies. 
I'm looking for abandoned buildings round here for a second entry, since I can't find a mineshaft.


----------



## sloweye

Awesome Wyb, its very "Wolf Creek"


----------



## Wybren

Haha it is at a creek, but not Wolf, it is at a place called Yango Creek, My step aunt owns the property (its called Dunteachin') the house has been abandoned for gods only know how long, the linoleum is peeling up and underneath there are papers dated to 1940.


----------



## alchemist

Eh, it's quiet in here.
That's my two up. The first is a church abandoned in 1955 due to falling numbers of parishioners. The roof was taken off and the materials used on other churches.
The second is petty obvious, and sadly, too easy to find. Just go up the road marked "No Dumping."


----------



## Culhwch

Well, I'm afraid this month has gotten away from me. Don't know if I'll get a picture up or not, but in any case, I'll be looking to close the challenge thread and open the poll at the usual time, around midnight GMT on the 27th. We'll have to take the voting into March, say the second or third, but I don't see that being an issue...


----------



## Mouse

Just been out and took my second pic today. Knew I wanted to get the photo when I saw the theme but every time I went to the place I forgot to take my camera.


----------



## Culhwch

The poll is now up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...lenge-please-read-first-post.html#post1472759

Disappointed I didn't get a photo in this month. I had one or two ideas, but wasn't able to steal any time to get the shot. I had the thought late last night of getting a shot of my abandoned (of late) camera, but I couldn't get a decent pic with my phone, and gave up...


----------



## mosaix

I voted for Wybren - great atmospheric shot.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Lots of lovely shots of abandoned buildings, of the sort that we just don't have in America, but I have to go with the juxtaposition of alchemist's TV in the field. Too bad it wasn't close enough to get the "No Dumping" sign in the picture!


----------



## The Procrastinator

Missed the comp this month but won't be missing the vote! The winner for me was the first shot, Sloweye's abandoned men's club. The peeling paint, the broken windows (like hollow eyes), the stark colours - loved it. Close runners up were Alchemists ruined church under the looming mountain (doom! doom!) and J Riff's homeless man under the Macca's ad.
Great shots everyone


----------



## J Riff

Glad you enjoyed my self portrait, Procrastinator. )


----------



## alchemist

I voted for Wybren's (love) shack.
Thanks for the vote, TDZ (and mystery other) and Procrastinator for the mention. From another angle, the mountain is a dead ringer for Mordor. I might stick that up after voting.


----------



## Talysia

I'm sorry that I ran out of time to enter a photo - I got an idea for one picture yesterday, but didn't get the chance to take it.  I must try harder next month!

Nevertheless, all of the photos were brilliant, but my vote goes to alchemist.


----------



## Mouse

I voted for Sloweye too. Loved the starkness. They were all brilliant though.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

*alchemist:* For me this month. 

Would have been even better if you had tuned it in first though


----------



## StormFeather

Some moving pictures this month, but the ones I really kept coming back to are those by Alchemist – and that’s where my vote went this month.


----------



## alchemist

(Have i won?)

Many many thanks to Talysia, TEiN and StormFeather and others for the votes. It's much appreciated.


----------



## mosaix

alchemist said:


> (Have i won?)



Yes, surely it must be time to declare Alchemist as the winner?

Nice birthday present, Alchemist.


----------



## alchemist

'Twas fated.


----------



## Culhwch

Yes, sorry, this totally slipped my mind, it not being the start of the month and all....

alchemist wins! On to March!


----------



## alchemist

March will be up tonight (or tomorrow morning depending on your POV).

As a matter of interest, this is the mountain (Mount Errigal) in mine from another angle...

Mount Errigal, County Donegal, Ireland

A mere one hour's trek to the top from the car park.


----------



## mosaix

Congratulations, Alchemist.

I was a little disappointed in my abandoned cottage shot for February. Unfortunately there was a security fence around it so I had to take the shots 'through the bars' so to speak. This meant I was for too close and couldn't put the building into context. I also thought it would have improved if one of the windows or the door hadn't been boarded up, giving it a more 'atmospheric' feel.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Woot! I voted for yours, Al. Well done!


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Alchemist. I almost voted for your TV one.


----------

